
11 Tech Talent Relocation Trends in 2018 - Lexandrit
https://relocateme.eu/blog/11-tech-talent-relocation-trends-to-expect-in-2018/
======
andrewstetsenko
What's about the relation to integration and how welcome the country may be to
foreigners?

